
Show HN: FamSnap – Find a Family Portrait Photographer in Your Area - dsizemore
http://www.famsnap.com
======
dsizemore
I built FamSnap last year after becoming frustrated with the process of
searching for a photographer to take family portraits on our vacation. The
process consisted of searching google and spending days looking through
individual photographer websites looking for examples of their work, their
rates and what (if anything) they included in their packages.

I built FamSnap to make it easier on folks like myself to find a photographer
in their area at a price they can afford who's offering the things they're
looking for in a package deal.

